# Ever try an Atlatl?



## Gator (Aug 24, 2012)

These primitive ************** are quite a lot of fun and extremely accurate. Most states even have seasons for them. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I've seen ads and articles for them in magazines. They look like an interesting device.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd like to try one of those.

http://www.atlatl.com/


----------



## Gator (Aug 24, 2012)

They are pretty easy to make too.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

While my youngest DD was in middle school, we made one for one of her school projects.

If we had to depend on one for food, we'd starve. It would take considerably more skill than any of us had to use one.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I did a Google search. From what I could find it sounds like an atlatl works a lot better than most people would think. I wanted to find how much more power an atlatl added when throwing a spear or a dart. This was all I could find:

http://missoulian.com/lifestyles/re...cle_ddac0536-4545-11e0-ab0d-001cc4c002e0.html

"A good recurve longbow will shoot an arrow at 160-180 feet per second," he said. "An atlatl does 120-140 (feet per second) - which is not much slower, and it's moving a dart that has about three times the mass of an arrow from a bow."


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

anybody see the reality survival type show where the group took down an elk with an atatl? ..... spear to the throat area .... damn impressive considering the group had little experience with the weapon and hunting


----------



## redneckwildman (Aug 13, 2012)

I've made one but not this complex. I made 3 short spears, and took a piece of wood and carved a handle, then made a rest for the spear to set on. It worked quite nicely. Just needed practice to get very accurate. Kind of like a bow or anything else.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been mulling incorporating one into the short spear I use.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

That is one cool tool!


----------

